# Lose 12v power



## Brutas (Oct 12, 2019)

When I disconnect from shore power or generator my 12v takes over as it should however after 2 or 3 minutes it turns off.  If I go back to shore power or generator all is fine until I disconnect and then the 12v only lasts 2 or 3 minutes again.  Any ideas?


----------



## Shorty (Nov 5, 2019)

Be sounding like yer battery(s) be weak


----------



## henryck (Nov 7, 2019)

Don't forget to check the battery terminals also.


----------

